# Ducks in snow



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I cancelled going to Harsens this afternoon due to snowing all day. not that I am afraid of snow, but I thought they will not fly. I had very good hunt in snow with high wind but not with low wind. spending all day cleaning decoys from snow did not seem fun. what is your experience?


----------



## Slick8 (Oct 9, 2018)

Personally, I do not have any experience hunting waterfowl in the snow. Always have wanted to though - anticipating hearing some responses from those whom have.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## HopHead42 (Jun 27, 2019)

Killing them in the snow is my favorite time to kill them. I personally think ducks and geese are more committal in a good snow, Especially in a dry corn field! I always try to target the first major snow at the draws.. if they arent froze that it.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Love hunting the snow just for the view, but when its falling more on a 45* angle or better, I tend to kill ducks too.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

We’ve had great diver and goose hunts in the snow but can’t recall mallards over water.
I guess it depends on how bad it’s snowing but I think they’d fly.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Some of my most successful and memorable hunts have been in the snow.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Just remember to call non stop so they can find you. The louder the better!


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

On and off snow squalls are perfect


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

One of our best hunts was in a snow storm at Shiawassee. Had our mallard limit in less than 2 hours and not much else was flying so we called it. We were also out of dry gloves due to deep water and being short. Good thing too since the drive home took twice the amount of time. Steve


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Tried the edge of the ice shelf on Saginaw Bay on a raw day. The birds were flying (mostly divers) but did not come in close enough for a shot.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

waiting for craig to post his pic of crappy snow hunt.


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

I have seen it both ways. Have had good hunts in the snow and have also had total busts, where the birds just didn't fly . . . And having to brush off decoys every 15 minutes is a royal pita.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I was back at the launch before 9 am this morning. The snow treated me well.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Those don't look like bleach bottles.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

I make a point to hunt snow. Scouted today. Birds definitely up and movin


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

sure hope we get some Harsens report to find out how they flew.


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Cut corn field near open water? Yes please!!!


----------



## sfpenn (Nov 27, 2004)

We had an epic hunt in a blizzard at Shiawassee a couple years ago. Ducks were landing in our decoys but we couldn’t shoot because we couldn’t ID them. It was a great time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

My best mallard hunts have all been in the snow! Although we went out last Saturday in the snow and skunked. So it goes both ways for us.


----------



## HopHead42 (Jun 27, 2019)

sfpenn said:


> We had an epic hunt in a blizzard at Shiawassee a couple years ago. Ducks were landing in our decoys but we couldn’t shoot because we couldn’t ID them. It was a great time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I think you're most likely referring to the Halloween blizzard in i believe 2015. Anyone who hunted that day at a draw will always remember it, i know i sure do. Calmish morning before a complete white out and 25 mph+winds came in. We got a bad draw at fp. I think everyone shot their limits that day, it was insane. We passed on probably 150-200 mallards while waiting for bonus ducks. The last hour it was nearly impossible to id a duck unless it was sitting in your deeks.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I believe that was close to a 1000 bird day at FP. Ruined the stats for the next year as even zones that don't normally shoot a bird all year that day were piling up 15-20...

Lake Michigan kept things mostly raining over here. Our birds started late and we ran out of time before my daughter could get the rest of her ducks.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I hunted that Halloween blizzard at Shiawassee with my husband. It was epic! We just stood there laughing while ducks piled in. Realized that we needed to lay off the teal and wait for the bigger ducks to show and ended up with 12 birds. Teal, a pintail, my first black duck and mallards.


----------



## Slick8 (Oct 9, 2018)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Just remember to call non stop so they can find you. The louder the better!


Must of been next to you Friday at St Clair Flats... if not you, well someone read your suggestion - NON STOP!!!


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I have done very good also in blizzard but not a steady snow without wind, that is my experience. that is why I cancelled today.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Divers Down said:


> We’ve had great diver and goose hunts in the snow but can’t recall mallards over water.
> I guess it depends on how bad it’s snowing but I think they’d fly.


Divers in snow: birds seem to get up and mover every time a snow squall rolls across open water. Mallards: singles, doubles, and small groups on open water. Cornfield hunting...yes.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

fsamie1 said:


> I have done very good also in blizzard but not a steady snow without wind, that is my experience. that is why I cancelled today.


There’s wind today. Everyone up here is killing them today. Many limits that I know of personally.


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

craigrh13 said:


> There’s wind today. Everyone up here is killing them today. Many limits that I know of personally.


How was the ice? Debating if we wanna go out tomorrow


----------



## Biga (Jan 7, 2009)

Remember the best mallard hunt ever on a day just like today. Eight Green in a half an hour. Back in the restaurant eating breakfast a half hour later. Only loaded one shell in the gun at a time and took turns. Took seven shells as partner got two green with one shell. Epic!


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

It didn’t suck.......


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

GADWALL21 said:


> It didn’t suck.......
> View attachment 455429


Were you on the Veterans hunt? If so, thank you for your service.
Looks like an adventure.


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

Son & I Yesterday morning.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Wolverine423 said:


> View attachment 455577
> Son & I Yesterday morning.


photoshopped


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hahahahaha right on shi. We left the pups at the house yesterday, so Cody was retrieving. His azz kept freezing to his seat all morning... Glad he still loves his daddy!


----------



## jayk (Dec 11, 2013)

Cold but worth it


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Seems the divers love the snow squall lake effect we keep getting. Even here on the windy side of the lake. Bunchas of birds flying around my lake today.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Wolverine423 said:


> Hahahahaha right on shi. We left the pups at the house yesterday, so Cody was retrieving. His azz kept freezing to his seat all morning... Glad he still loves his daddy!


Excellent hunt! A lot of birds died yesterday for sure! I can’t believe there wasn’t more people out there.


----------



## Cobb1973 (Oct 21, 2011)

fsamie1 said:


> I cancelled going to Harsens this afternoon due to snowing all day. not that I am afraid of snow, but I thought they will not fly. I had very good hunt in snow with high wind but not with low wind. spending all day cleaning decoys from snow did not seem fun. what is your experience?


My experience is ducks are either gonna fly or their not. Only way to know is go!


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Cobb1973 said:


> My experience is ducks are either gonna fly or their not. Only way to know is go!


----------

